# to envy/to begrudge



## mugen

Buna,

Nu sunt sigur cum se foloseste verbul "a invidia". Cineva poate sa-ma corecteze:


1)I envy Tom.
2)I begrudge him his girlfriend.
3)I envy his girlfriend./I envy her boyfriend.
4)She is my friend! I don't begrudge her the car!
5)Her intelligence made her the envy of her classmates
6)He envies her the position she has achieved in her profession. 

1)Il invidiez pe Tom.
2)Il invidiez gagica. 
3)O invidiez pe fetita lui./Il invidiez pe baiatul ei.
4)Este prietena mea! Nu o invidiez masina!
5)Inteligenza ei a cauzat invidie intre colegi de clasa.
6)El o invidieaza pozitia pe care a atins-o/a-obtinut-o in profesia ei.


Multumesc pentru ajutorul vostru!


----------



## Trisia

mugen said:


> Bună,
> 
> Nu sunt sigur cum se folosește verbul "a invidia". Cineva Poate cineva să mă corecteze?
> 
> 
> 1)I envy Tom.
> 2)I begrudge him his girlfriend.
> 3)I envy his girlfriend./I envy her boyfriend.
> 4)She is my friend! I don't begrudge her the car!
> 5)Her intelligence made her the envy of her classmates
> 6)He envies her the position she has achieved in her profession.
> 
> 1)Îl invidiez pe Tom.
> 2)Îl invidiez gagica pentru prietena lui.
> 3)O invidiez pe fetița prietena/iubita lui./Îl invidiez pe băiatul ei.
> 4)Este prietena mea! Nu o invidiez pentru mașină!
> 5)Inteligența ei a cauzat invidie intre colegii de clasă. // Inteligența ei a făcut-o ținta invidiei colegilor de clasă.
> 6)El o invidiează pentru poziția pe care a atins-o/a-obținut-o în profesia ei.
> 
> 
> Mulțumesc pentru ajutorul vostru!


----------



## Sand_Sea

El o *invidiază*  
Inteligenţa ei a cauzat invidie *printre* colegii de clasă. or a bit more elaborated  Inteligenţa ei a făcut-o să fie invidiată de colegii ei de clasă. Romanian it's a very flexible language. You can always come up with a different idea for any kind of sentence.


----------



## Trisia

> El o *invidiază*


Yikes!  I hadn't noticed that one, Sand, thanks.


----------



## Sand_Sea

No worries. ^_^


----------

